# If you fell in love with the perfect person



## gaddes (Feb 29, 2008)

If you fell in love with the perfect person would you stop doing something that they really hated like smoking?


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends on what it is, but generally, no, I would not change. Right now this girl I am dating wants me to get a tattoo. No thanks


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

gaddes said:


> If you fell in love with the perfect person would you stop doing something that they really hated like smoking?


To quit an addiction is hard and you can't just say that you will, there are a lot of factors like medical help, medication etc. Falling in love is the incentive but not the solution.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

gaddes said:


> If you fell in love with the perfect person would you stop doing something that they really hated like smoking?


ya probably. but inevitably when i wasnt in love with them anymore i'd start doing it again. if you dont want it, then it wont last.


----------



## OldFashionedGuy (Dec 12, 2008)

I met a gal a while ago, things are getting really serious and I already planned upon quitting anyway, so have been working towards getting that out of the way myself. Not because she prompted, but because I don't want to subject it to her, she doesn't smoke of course and just makes me want to take better care of myself for her sakes, for she wants me around longer to be there for her, so it's not exactly just me doing it for myself, I really want to be around longer for her and it would be cutting her short if I ignored it.

So, yes, is the answer to that question, but yes within reason. If you are finding you cannot listen to your favorite music or something, then I say stand your ground for that is part of who you are.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

the only addiction to get over "harder" then smoking is Heroin.

That's how hard it is.

smoking is very hard t give up.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I quit smoking 18 years ago.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> the only addiction to get over "harder" then smoking is Heroin.
> 
> That's how hard it is.
> 
> smoking is very hard t give up.


physically or chemically? chemically, nicotine is very difficult to give up. but if you have decided to quit, i can tell you from experience, it's easy. 2 1/2 pack of pall mall non-filter a week to zero. cold turkey. i just never lit another one up.

same strategy with alcohol. and porn. and cocaine. zero-zippo-none and done.


----------

